# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Инвентарь для пчеловодсва.

## Alex_Os

Продам антикварные  :smileflag:  гравированные вальцы для производства вощины В.И. Ломакинъ.
Состояние идеальное. 


За тел. обращайтесь в личку. Начальная цена 3000гр.

----------

